# Hello from Texas



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sabine Micro is a good Texas coast boat.


----------



## bobwhite (Apr 27, 2020)

The Micro is on the short list. I really dig what the guys at Sabine are doing. My limitation is storage. Just bought a house in town, and garage length is 19 feet. Boat, motor and trailer have to fit. Also looking at Drake, Ankona, Beavertail, Salt Marsh, and Towee...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

bobwhite said:


> The Micro is on the short list. I really dig what the guys at Sabine are doing. My limitation is storage. Just bought a house in town, and garage length is 19 feet. Boat, motor and trailer have to fit. Also looking at Drake, Ankona, Beavertail, Salt Marsh, and Towee...


Welcome. !9 foot is going to leave you with a 16 foot skiff maybe like a an Eldora. Or a 17 ft skiff with sponsons and recessed tabs. And of course, removable tongue on the trailer. My experience is a trailer with a removable tongue (with the winch stand on the removable portion) is shorter than a swing away tongue.


----------



## bobwhite (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, Sublime! I don't have any experience with removable tongues, but have had swing aways in the past. You reckon a reputable trailer shop could modify to fit my needs?


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a Heron 16 and its motor to tongue length (folding tongue Float-On is 19'3") That is with an Atlas jack plate. Fortunately I live in an area where I can park the boat outside with no complaints.


----------



## bobwhite (Apr 27, 2020)

That's good info. Thanks, anzuelo...


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

I was able to snag a Gordon Ambush. It has been great for me. Simple, shallow, gets me everywhere I want to go.


----------

